
Ask HN: Why did the Search bar on the FreeRTOS.org page go missing - voltooid
Looking up on Internet archive tells us that the search bar on the FreeRTOS webpage went missing some time around mid January. Why would a useful feature like search be removed?
======
mtmail
Would their admins [https://freertos.org/RTOS-contact-and-
support.html](https://freertos.org/RTOS-contact-and-support.html) know best?

